# Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2010)

Hi,

als ich heute Nachmittag nach Hause kam  sah ich das Entenpärchen von meinem Nachbarteich bei mir zu Besuch. Anscheinend wollten die mal in einem klaren Teichwasser baden und sind durch die kleinen Öffnungen der Angelsehnenbespannung geschlüpft.

 
  

Als ich mich näher ran wagte, flüchteten sie sofort .

Nun hat meine Frau tagsüber nicht nur die Aufgabe den sehr schreckhaften __ Reiher zu verscheuchen, sondern ebenso die Beiden falls sie sich noch einmal blicken lassen.

 die sollen lieber im Nachbarteich bleiben


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

 nur ruhig Blut Ralf
Aber schöne Fotos hast du da noch hinbekommen


----------



## Klausile (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Ralf,

ist ja mal ein netter Besuch. Also wie bei Schwiegermutter  - nett wen sie mal vorbei schaut, aber sie sollte dann auch schnellst möglich wieder verschwinden.
Und all zu oft muss sie auch nicht kommen.

Trotzdem nett anzusehen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Die beiden kamen nicht mehr wieder :freu


----------



## hoboo34 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

..bei uns sorgen eine Katze und ein Hund im Garten für "Betrieb". Ich denke dass hält doch den einen oder anderen "Gast" fern. Auf __ Enten hätte ich auch keinen Bock, die können dir den Teich ja mal so richtig einsauen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

, und fressen alles ab


----------



## ron (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo zusammen,

muss mal wieder was von mir hören lassen. Habe da neulich so eine Linse bekommen...

Und die muss mal ausprobiert werden...

 

Dieser Gast ist bei uns zur Zeit regelmässig da. Hier ist so allmählig der Frühling in Gang gekommen und täglich gibt es etwas neues zu sehen. Das Bild ist eine Teilvergrösserung, weil ich nicht näher dran kam. Als Unterlage habe ich einen Bohnensack genutzt und ausserdem hat die 300 mm einen IS.



LG

Ron


----------



## hoboo34 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

*GEILES BILD​*​


----------



## solist (23. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Teicher, 

hatte an zwei Tagen ein Entenpaar im Teich. Folgen: Das glasklare Wasser war eine Schlammwüste, Von meinen 12 Goldis ca. 15 cm lang schwimmen 6 tot an der Wasseroberfläche. Den derzeitigen Bestand von weiteren  ca. 30 kleineren Nachkommen kann ich durch die Brühe noch nicht erkennen. Pflanzen sind rausgerissen. Hat jemand schon eine derartige Verwüstung erlebt ? (Teichgröße 10 qm, Tiefe z.Zt. 70 cm)

Viele Grüße.......................Horst


----------



## Piddel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo,
hatte in den letzten Tagen auch Besuch von einem Entenpaar. Sofort war fast alles an neuen Unterwasserpflanzen rausgerissen und entsprechend sah auch das Wasser aus 

Habe Angelsehne quer über den Teich gespannt und jetzt ist hoffentlich erstmal  Ruhe. Heute morgen ist bereits ein Landeanflug gescheitert


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*



auch wenn mein besuch heute ja keine "entenbesetzung" war, lass ich ihn einfach mal durch diesen thread paddeln!


----------



## mr koi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo,
Vor einer halben Stunde hatte ich auch ein Entenpaar auf meinen Teich.Das Wasser war (ist) total trüb.Tote Fische hab ich keine gesehen:beten,aber einGroßteil meines Froschlaiches war aufgefressen.

Viele Grüße

leon


----------



## Wado (26. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo

da kann man mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich die __ Enten sind. Ihr habt warscheinlich Raudis an euren Teichen.
Ich habe seit drei Jahren Enten am Teich. Letztes Jahr haben sogar zwei Paare hinter einander gebrütet. 
Es ist bisher alles in Ordnung. Ein bisschen gezupfe und gewühle, aber das Wasser war relativ klar.

Zuerst hatte ich mir auch gedanken gemacht, wenn es so bleibt, können sie wieder kommen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Regs (26. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*



Wado schrieb:


> Ich habe seit drei Jahren __ Enten am Teich. Letztes Jahr haben sogar zwei Paare hinter einander gebrütet.



Hallo Klaus,
die Enten mit den Küken schwimmen zu sehen, entschädigt für alles. Wir haben hier viele Gewässer drum herum aber die Enten sind sehr scheu und die Kleinen auch immer schnell im __ Schilf. Am Teich hätte man die Möglichkeit, ihr Familienleben besser zu beobachten.

Über eine "eigene" Entenfamilie würde ich mich sehr freuen - leide ist mein Teich derzeit noch zu klein um attraktiv zu sein.


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Schönen guten Morgen ihr alle...

Beobachte nun jeden Morgen, seit vier Tagen auch ein Entenpärchen auf unserem Teich. Wir hatten im letzten Jahr auch schon ständig ein Entenpärchen auf dem Teich. Und Peter "Piddel" - wir haben auch Sehne über dem Teich gespannt, nur so doof scheinen sie dann doch nicht zu sein! Sie __ fliegen kurz im Kreis und landen auf dem Rasen, von wo aus sie gemütlich in den Teich watscheln. 600m Luftlinie ist ein echter Teich / Minisee - warum fliegen sie nicht dort hin!? 

Hier mal ein Foto, ist zwar nicht von guter Qualtät, aber zu erkennen ist was, oder!?


----------



## Wado (31. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Zacky

bei uns, Luftlinie ca. 300 m ist auch ein riesiger See. Dann haben wir auch noch die Stör (Fluß) auch 300m entfernt.
Es ist schon komisch, warum die nicht dort Brüten. Da ich im Teich ein Haus stehen habe, kommt dort kein Tier heran. Vielleicht auch ein Grund.

Oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Regs (31. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Ihr,

in der Natur haben es die __ Enten nicht so leicht, ihre Küken durch zu bringen. Fuchs, Fischotter & Co. holen sich den Nachwuchs gerne. Vielleicht fühlen sie sich in menschlicher Nähe etwas sicherer vor ihren Prädatoren, falls sie schon positive Erfahrungen mit Menschen gemacht haben, z.B. in Parkgewässern.

Nur ein Erklärungsversuch ..


----------



## Zacky (31. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Regine..

wenn sie dann noch Nachwuchs einbringen würden, dann würde es ja richtig Trubel auf'm Teich geben. Mich stören sie nicht, sie kommen bislang nur morgens für 2-3 Stunden, dann sind sie wieder weg. Bislang auch keine "Teichverwüstungen" gesehen. Von daher alles entspannt....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> auch wenn mein besuch heute ja keine "entenbesetzung" war, lass ich ihn einfach mal durch diesen thread paddeln!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 80734


Ich will auch Blesshühner! :beten


----------



## Limnos (31. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hi

Mir würden die __ Enten am Teich auch nicht viel ausmachen, aber... wenn sie brüten und dann Junge haben, kann ich meine Katze leider nicht dauernd einsperren. Und die Jungen können ja auch nicht dauernd auf dem Teich bleiben, und wegfliegen können sie auch nicht. Den Stress will ich den "Eltern" ersparen. Aber solange sie nicht brüten, dürfen sie kommen. Auch der __ Reiher ist täglicher Gast, aber er ist viel scheuer als die Enten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (31. März 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Wolfgang!
Wäre das nicht viel besser,
statt den __ Enten die Katze zu verbannen?


----------



## Regs (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das ist ein tolles Naturparadies bei Dir!


----------



## Piddel (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*



Zacky schrieb:


> " - wir haben auch Sehne über dem Teich gespannt, nur so doof scheinen sie dann doch nicht zu sein! Sie __ fliegen kurz im Kreis und landen auf dem Rasen, von wo aus sie gemütlich in den Teich watscheln.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 81141



Moin, 

den Trick mit der Landebahn auf`m Rasen haben meine "Entlein"  neuerdings auch  drauf :__ nase



MfG
Peter


----------



## koifreund (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Apropos einsauen: Ich hatte mal Laufenten. Mit schönem Gartenteich hatte das nichts zu tun. Die haben ihre Fundstücke au dem Garten vor dem Essen immer schön drin gebadet.


----------



## Limnos (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Peter

Meine Katze ist ja nicht alleine das Problem, da ist noch ein halbes Dutzend in der Gegend, die auch immer mal wieder unseren Garten besichtigen. Und ich mag die einzigen Tiere, die es geschafft haben sich einen oder mehrere Hausmenschen zu halten und zu integrieren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Wolfgang!
Ich mag Katzen auch,
(trotzdem ich dagegen allergisch bin),
aber das Problem ist ihre Bevölkerungsdichte,
für das ja eigentlich die Katzen selbst nichts dafür können:
Natürlich lebende Katzen beanspruchen mehrere Quadratkilometern große Reviere,
wodurch sie zur Gesunderhaltung der Vogelpopulation beitragen.
Alle 3 km eine Katze und nicht in jedem zweiten Garten,
denn DAS führt zur Ausrottung der Vögel
im dicht besiedelten Bereich.
(Bei mir leider auch.)

P.S.: Meine Eltern haben einen Kleingarten 
und in dieser großen Anlage ist die Haltung von Katzen verboten.
Zuerst habe ich das als Bevormundung empfunden, 
dann ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, WIEVIELE Vögel es dort gibt:
Amsel, Sperling, __ Star, Rotschwanz und VIER Meisenarten habe ich gezählt,
die sich die Brösel vom Tisch holen!

P.S.2: Letztes Jahr hat eine Katze eine __ Stockente an meinem Teichufer getötet,
war eine riesen Schweinerei, Blutlache, Federn - meine Kleine war sehr traurig!


----------



## mate66 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hey. 

Also unser Entenpaar ist auch wieder am Start... und ich finde das super  Allerdings ist aktuell der Liebeskampf ausgebrochen, denn ein zweiter Erpel versuch die Liebste abspenstig zu machen. Aber unser Schäferhund hat gemeinsam mit der Katze jagt auf den Bösewicht gemacht und ihn schon das ein oder andere Mal vertrieben. 

Und das das Wasser jetzt dadurch sich merklich verschlechtert, kann ich nicht unbedingt sagen. (Okay, hab nen "Naturteich" ohne Folie, Filter und Co. Von daher hab ich eh nie das super klare Wasser mit Sichttiefen von zwei Metern oder so.)

Und wenn die jungen Kleinen dann geschlüpft sind, kommen die eigentlich immer Nachmittags auf dem Bach hinterm Teich angeschwommen und sonnen sich bei mir für zwei-drei Stündchen auf dem Wasser und machen Paddel-Übungen oder so. 
Und das faszinierenste ist eigentlich, dass die sich von Hund, Katze und kleinen spielenden und kreischenden Kindern überhaupt nicht sören lassen 

Mate


----------



## Benseoo7 (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo,
habe nun nach 2 Jahren Teichbesitz auch mein erstes Pärchen. Gut gut dachte ich mir, bis mein Vater mich fragte:"was ist den mit den WW und den Krankheiten der Tiere?". So nun meine Frage - wie sieht das mit Krankheitserreger der __ Enten aus? Sie laufen doch in jedem Loch, Sumpf umher und dann ervtl. bei mir danach. Hat jemand ne Ahnung was die so anrichten? Eigenlich sind die super friedlich und machen auch kein Dreck oder Verwüstung der nachkommenden Pflanzen?!?! Bin echt in einer Zwickmühle ob ich sie lasse oder meine Nachbarn bescheid sage, dass sie mal ein wenig aufpassen ( Rentner ) . Hätte schon gerne Kücken bei mir ;-)
MfG
Ben


----------



## BKlinge (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

wir haben gegen fremddezimierung mal nen weidezaun gestellt und angeschlossen. den __ reiher und den hund hats verschreckt. jetzt ist die baterie alle. der reiher hat ein paar der großen kois angestochen und treiben lassen. da bekommt man pipi in die augen. aber der ist so scheu, wenn man an der gardine vorbei geht fliegt der weg. hatten vorher nen reiherschreck. so nen bewegungsmelder mit rasensprenkler... darunter hat er dann geduscht. einmal hat er nen schlag abbekommen, seitdem hat ihn niemand mehr in der nachbarschaft landen gesehen. __ enten hatten wir auchmal und seitdem buckelkarpfen oder karauschen im teich, die sich mit den scoobidoofischen kreuzen!
warte auf den ersten __ hecht den die enten mit einschleppen, dann wird gegrillt ;-)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Ben!
Ich bin mir ABSOLUT SICHER,
dass du in jedem Kindergarten mehr Krankheitserreger findest,
als in hundertzwanzig __ Enten, die vielleicht in deinem Teich baden könnten.
Ihr könntet da ruhig ein bissl Vertrauen haben: Würden wir das nicht aushalten,
wären wir schon vor Jahrmillionen von der Evolution ausselektiert worden, bevor wir auch nur "Bakterie" sagen konnten.
(Was du dir unter _"den WW und den Krankheiten der Tiere" _vorstellst, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.)

Zwei (ein wenig) nachteillige Wirkungen haben die Enten dennoch:
Erstens sch.....en sie auf meine Holzterrasse, aber wenn das eingetrocknet ist, 
lässt sich´s mit den Gartenschlapfen in die Wiese kicken - düngt sicher prima
und zweitens haben sie im ersten Jahr des Bestehens meines Teiches 7 Karauschen eingeschleppt,
mit denen ich mich jetzt herumägere.


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Ich hatte heute auch erstmals Entenbesuch 
Hab schon eine halbe Stunde, bevor sie anrauschten, in der Ferne so Gequake gehört und dachte nix dabei, kommt ab und zu vor, dass hier __ Enten drüberfliegen.
Dann war ich kurz im Haus und hörte plötzlich ein Geplätscher und noch mehr gequake. Bin natürlich sofort raus und traute meinen Augen kaum :shock plötzlich sah mein Teich ganz wunzig aus, die Enten wirkten riesengroß 
Hab mich dann vorsichtig bewegt, um sie nicht gleich zu verscheuchen und mal eine ordentliche Ladung Fotos gemacht. Dann hab ich sie aber doch weggescheucht, weil mein Hund schon ganz aufgeregt war, und, obwohl sie normalerweise nicht ins Wasser geht, hatte ich doch Bedenken, sie würde ihre Wasserscheue doch überwinden bei 4 Enten in greifbarer Nähe. Außerdem haben sie mir meine __ Calla niedergetrampelt...aber das alleine wär nicht so schlimm gewesen. Habe auch mit Freude festgestellt, dass sie offenbar Jochalgen mögen, denn dort, wo die meisten Jochalgen waren, sieht es jetzt fast sauber aus  Schade, hätt sie noch ein bisschen länger "grasen" lassen sollen


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Servus Dany

Drei "Männer" eine Dame ... 

Wenn denen die Jochalgen so schmecken .... dein Teich ist morgen, wenn du in der Arbeit bist "BlitzBlank" ...

Schöööön .... ich habe mich auch immer gefreut ...

Und ... endlich Bilder vom Teich


----------



## Wado (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo

gestern sind die Kücken unserer __ Wildente geschlüpft.

Es sind 10 Stück.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## danyvet (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

ooooooh!!! Gratuliere zum Nachwuchs!! Hoffentlich schaffen sie es alle. 




und außerdem: WIR WOLLEN FOTOOOOOOS SEHEN!!!


----------



## Wado (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo

Bilder hochladen geht nicht.
Ich weiß auch nicht warum. Ich bekomme in der Galerie für das hochladen keinen Auswahlbuton um die Bilder auszusuchen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## danyvet (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

hmm, probier´s morgen wieder, oder mit einem anderen browser vielleicht?
und wenns dann nicht geht, dann schick vielleicht eine PN an einen der Mods oder besser gleich Admin.


----------



## Wado (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo

mit den Bildern bin ich dran.

Gestern früh ist die Dame mit ihren Jungen losgezogen. Die Kinder waren traurig.
Aber was soll ich euch sagen. Zur Kaffeezeit ist ein Junges zurück gekommen. Nachbarn haben beobachtet, das es von mindestens 500m entfernten Platz zielstrebig zu unserem Teich gelaufen ist. Die Entenmutter war nicht zu finden. Zum glück waren gerade keine Katzen in der nähe.
Nun haben wir ein Findelkind.
Die Nacht hat es in einem Tierkäfig im Haus gut überstanden.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Ja, genau das ist bei mir auch passiert:
Ein Kleines ist jämmerlich piepsend unerreichbar mitten am Teich im Kreis geschwommen
und am nächsten Tag hab ich nur mehr ein Federnbüschel im Wasser treibend gefunden;
sicher hat´s eine Katze "geangelt".

Meine Tochter hat immer nach dem kleinen Entchen gefragt - was soll man da sagen?
Da hab ich halt salomonisch gemeint:
"Da wo das Entchen jetzt ist, hat´s es schön warm!"
Die Tochter war zufrieden,
die Katze auch.


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ...unerreichbar mitten am Teich ...sicher hat´s eine Katze "geangelt".(



Was habt Ihr denn für Katzen?  Mit  Tretbooten, oder wie?

Ich finde es einfach zum K....., dass immer gleich eine Tierart als Schuldige bezeichnet wird. Es gibt so viele andere Möglichkeiten. So werden Vorurteile geschürt!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Na, wenn sich das kleine Anterl sich nicht des Nächtens gen Ufer vernavigiert hat,
wird´s wohl vorbeischauender Fischotter, eine Krähe im Tiefflugangriff 
oder ein ein kampfschwimmender Igel gewesen sein, nicht?
(Krokodile oder große Welse gibt´s bei mir nicht.)


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ein kampfschwimmender Igel



Die sind ganz gefährlich!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Was ich aber urlieb finden würde und WIRKLICH gern im Teich hätte
(hab schon überlegt, wo ich sowas herbekomme),
ist fast sowas wie ein kampfschwimmender Igel:
Ein Desman!


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Die sind ja einfach zum  

Aber ob die dem Teich auf Dauer gut täten? Da hab ich lieber meine Landigel, die legen nur Tretminen.


----------



## Wado (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo

hier mal Bilder von diesem Jahr.
Auf den oberen Bild ist unser Findelkind zu sehen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Eowyn (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

@derschwarzepeter

Hi. Deine Theorie mit den Katzen und Vögeln hinkt gewaltig.  Die Katzen erwischen nur kranke oder schwache oder eben auch zu früh ausgeflogene Vögel. 
Unser Garten ist der Schnittpunkt von mehreren Katzenrevieren. Es tiegern ständig irgendwelche Katzen rum. Aber ich habe massenhaft Vögel. Egal ob Haus oder Feldsperling, Blau- oder Kohlmeise, Hausrotschwan, __ Bachstelze, Rotkehlchen, Amseln,..........
Viele davon brüten in meinem Garten und baden ganz gemütlich am Teich. Die Katzen haben keine Chance. 
Überleg doch mal, ob der Garten vieleicht nicht Vogelgerecht ist, die Insekten vernichtet, oder keine Brutplätze vorhanden sind, bevor du den armen Katzen den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schiebst. 
Ich hoffe ich bin dir jetzt nicht zu nahe getreten.:friede , aber solche Vorurteile ......


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Barbara!
Mein Garten (1500 m²) ist ein Naturgarten mit vielen heimischen Pflanzen und voluminösen gemischten Hecken. 
Alte Obstbäume und eine Blumenwiese anstatt einem Rasen bieten der Tierwelt Nahrung und Schutz.
Es gibt Altholzhaufen, Kies- und Sandflächen sowie Teichufer, die von natürlichen nicht zu unterscheiden sind.
Ich ziehe mein Gemüse auf einem Hügelbeet ohne Dünger und Gift,
denn MIT Gift kann man´s ohnehin überall billig kaufen.
Sollte für Vogerl passen, oder?
Trotzdem gibt es kaum Kleinvögel - nur Krähen, Elstern und Spechte.
(Der Auwald ist nahe.)

Meine Vorurteile gegenüber Katzen (die ich im Übrigen sehr süß finde!),
basieren auf folgenden Überlegungen bzw. Beobachtungen:

Eine Wildkatze, die in Habitus und Jagdverhalten der Hauskatze stark ähnelt, beansprucht ein Jagdrevier von 3 km²;
in meiner Siedlung gibt es in jedenm zweiten Garten eine oder sogar mehrere Katzen,
was mehr als der TAUSENDFACHEN Bevölkerungsdichte entspricht.
Es wird jedem einleuchten, dass die damit nicht nur die alten und kranken Vögel fressen.
Die Katzen werden zwar gefüttert, was aber ihren Jagdtrieb nicht einschränkt:
Sie fressen halt die erlegten Tiere nicht.
(Bei mir haben sie sogar eine erwachsene Ente getötet; 
die hat dann der Nachbar in seinem Schuppen gefunden.)

In der Kleingartenanlage, wo meine Eltern ihren Garten haben, wird leider üppig und gegen alles und jedes Gift gespritzt,
aber gibt es ein Katzenverbot.
Die Bevölkerungsdichte an Kleinvögeln ist beeindruckend:
Blau-, Kohl-  und Schwanzmeise, Amsel, Drossel, Rotschwänzchen, Grünfink, Sperlinge usw.
wurln im Geäst und die Allerfrechsten holen sich sogar die Brösel  vom Tisch.

Was hältst du davon?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*





derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Was hältst du davon?




ich bin zwar nicht barbara, aber dieser bericht erscheint mir so nicht gerade objektiv. 
1. glaube ich nicht, dass katzen eine erwachsene ente fangen und töten können (ausnahme: diese ist verletzt, kann daher nicht flüchten, ist krank und zu schwach zum flüchten o. ä.)

2. habe ich selbst 3 katzen, die den garten und das nebenan liegende naturschutzgebiet als "riesengroßen abenteuerspielplatz" nutzen. dabei werden sie vom "gegenüber-nachbars-kater" noch fleissig unterstützt. 

nichts desto trotz haben wir das ganze jahr massenweise vögel, unsere derzeitigen kinderstuben: eine amsel auf unserer leiter am gartenhaus, im nistkasten am __ ahorn brütet familie blaumeise, in der rosa multiflora ein __ gartenrotschwanz (den hatten wir letztes jahr im abluftrohr vom wäschetrockner). im efeubaum ca. 1 m neben unserem gartenzaun brüten eichelhäher, in der weide neben dem gartenhaus ebenfalls. mag sein, wenn ich mich an unseren gartenzaun stelle, sehe ich ca. 5 m hinter dem zaun nen ausgedhnten kindergarten v. stockenten, blesshühnern & teichrallen und "irgendwo nebenan im naturschutzgebiet" brüten __ graureiher. den ganzen winter über war an unseren futterstationen & den wildfruchtgehölzen ein ständiger betrieb von vielen verschiedenen meisten, finken, eichelhähnern, spatzen, sperlingen, rotschwänzchen, zaunkönigen, buntspechten usw....  und in den "stufenbecken" unseres baches baden täglich die eichelhäher und viele kleinere vögel. 

natürlich sind katzen raubtiere (wie x andere tierarten auch). raubtiere machen beute und dabei werden natürlich auch mal tierarten erbeutet, die der mensch als "süß, niedlich, usw." ansieht und weniger gerne tot in seinem garten findet. trotzdem scheint mir die theorie "die bösen katzen sorgen dafür, dass die anderen guten tiere vertrieben werden oder sie bringen sie sogar aus purer lust am töten um" sehr subjektiv eingefärbt!

und um wieder zum thema zurück zu kommen, gibts hier noch nen foto der minipunkerkinderstube:


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Anja!

Das mit der Ente hat mich auch sehr erstaunt:
Ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, ob die schon alt oder krank war;
Tatsache ist, dass die oft auf meinem Holzsteg oder auch in der Wiese schlafen
und man als Mensch sogar bis auf 2 ... 3 m in deren Nähe kommt, wenn man schön leise ist.
Der mächtige Zimmertiger des Nachbarn kann sich also LOCKER nah genug anprischen
und die vielleicht 1 kg schwere Ente in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicken;
ein Marder wird den Vogel wohl kaum in Nachbar´s Schuppen getragen haben, oder?
Andererseits lieferte die 12 kg-Katze meines Freundes regelmäßig gar nicht so kleine Kaninchen 
und deponierte sie im Wohnzimmer hinter dem Fernsehsessel.
Die Koiliebhaber hier im Forum erzählen unglaubliche Dinge über zerkratzte Rücken
und so hin und wieder soll sogar maximal 1 ... 2 kg schwerer __ Graureiher
70 cm-Koi davontragen! 

Das war eben auch kein "objektiver Bericht", 
sondern - wie ich geschrieben habe - Überlegungen bzw. Beobachtungen.
Dass die *über tausendfache* Bevölkerungsdichte von Raubtieren wohl einen Einfluss auf die der Beute haben wird,
wird ja wohl jeder leicht nachvollziehen können:

Was würde in der Sengeti geschehen, wenn dort plötzlich tausendmal mehr Löwen als "normal" leben würden?
Was würde im See passieren, wenn dort tausendmal mehr __ Hechte lauern würden?
In der Wiese auf fütternde Eltern wartende Jungvögel haben so keine statistische Überlebenschance mehr,
sondern werden systematisch abgegrast.

Dass DU drei Katzen hast, bedeutet also noch herzlich wenig für die lokale Vogelpopulation,
wenn die Ihre Aktivitäten über das "naheliegende Naturschutzgebiet" verteilen
und deine Nachbarn nicht die gleichen Beutegreifer kultivieren.
Man darf sich also nicht täuschen lassen, nur weil 





> die der mensch als "süß, niedlich, usw." ansieht"


sind Katzen dennoch Raubtiere.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo,

also wir wohnen hier in einem Siedlungsgebiet, wo die Gründstücke zwischen 500 und 1000 qm groß und an zwei Seiten an Landschaftsschutzgebiete stoßen. Ich möchte mal behaupten, hier in unserer Nachbarschaft hat jeder zweite Haushalt mindestens eine Katze, viele sogar zwei oder drei. Wir selbst haben drei. Und doch haben wir in unserem Garten Blaumeisen, Kohlmeisen, Tannenmeisen, Wintergoldhähnchen, Hausspatzen, Feldsperlinge, Braunellen, Zaunkönige, Rotkehlchen, Grünfinken, Buchfinken, Ringeltauben, Türkentauben. und jede Menge Amseln. Seit neuestem eine Nachtigall. Und der Kuckuck ist auch wieder da. Keine 1000 m entfernt gibt es eine Kibitzkolonie, auf der Wiese gegenüber leben Fasane und Kaninchen. Unsere Katze bringt von der Wiese jeden Tag mindestens eine Maus mit. Gut - es kann schon mal passieren, dass sie auch ein Amselküken oder einen jungen Spatz mitbringt. Ca. 4 bis 5 pro Jahr. Ist so. Und trotz feinsten Katzenfutters frisst sie alles auf. Trotzdem haben wir am meisten von allen Vögeln Spatzen und Amseln. Fische wären für sie bestimmt auch interessant, wenn sie beim Versuch zu angeln nicht ins Wasser fallen würde. Seit dieser Erfahrung sind Fische doof. Die anderen beiden sitzen aber gerne am Teich und gucken.

Ein viel größeres Problem sind die Elsten und Krähen. Seit vor einigen Jahren die Elstern unter einer Amselfamilie mal ein Blutbad angerichtet haben - meine Nachbarin hat die Viecherl teilweise dann wieder aufgepäppelt - haben schon öfter beobachten können, dass sich mehrere Amselmännchen - die sonst gar nicht gut auf einander zu sprechen sind - gemeinsame Sache gegen eine Elster machen. Ich habe aber noch nie beobachtet, dass sie hinter einer Katze hinterher wären.

Mal davon ab, dass eine ausgewachsene Ente sich gegen eine normale Katze (und 12 kg sind NICHT normal) sehr gut zur Wehr setzen kann. Und auch werden auf die Eltern wartende Jungvögel nicht "abgegrast". Regt sich der Vogel nicht, ist er keine Beute. Katzen stöbern - im Gegensatz zu Hunden - nämlich nicht. 

Also Peter - lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - wenn Deine Vogelwelt trotz Deines Naturgartens so spärlich ist, muss der Grund doch zu finden sein - es auf die Katzen abzuwälzen ist definitiv zu einfach.


----------



## Eowyn (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo,

die Ente könnte wirklich von einem Marder getötet worden sein. Das Verhalten wäre schon eher typisch. Eine Katze versteckt normalerweise die Beute nicht. Höchstens bringt sie es den Jungen oder in Sicherheit, wenn sie gestört wird. 
Du schreibst du hast Elstern in deinem Garten? Hast du schon mal gesehen wie die die Nester ausnehmen? Was bietest du den Vögeln als Nistmöglichkeit? (Nistkästen)
Klar, die Katzen sind und bleiben Räuber. Aber da sie ja nie hungrig sind, strengen sie sich auch nicht mehr an als nötig. Da sind Mäuse leichter zu erlegen als Vögel. (Zumindest gibt es bei uns noch genügend davon) Auch meine drei würden gern ein paar verspeisen, und auch die anderen die ständig bei mir sind, aber  die Vögel wissen genau wie weit sie die Katzen rankommen lassen dürfen. Ist immer wieder lustig. Es  muss eben genug freie Fläche da sein, damit sich keine Katze anpirschen kann. Da ist deine Blumenwiese, wenn auch viel schöner als mein Rasen. praktisch ; aber eben für die Katze.
Meine drei süßen kannst du ja mal in meinem Album ansehen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Es KÖNNTE theoretisch ein Marder gewesen sein (oder vielleicht auch der Fuchs),
aber wie groß wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, 
dass der die tote Ente durch die Katzenklappe dorthin bringt, wo die Katzen schlafen und gefüttert werden?
Meine "Wiese" ist relativ kurz (sie wird ca. 4-mal jährlich gemäht); die deckt keine anschleichende Katze!
Ich weiß dass die Elstern Nesträuber sind, aber mit denen kommen die Kleinvögel seit jahrmillionen zurecht,
während die Katzen seit relativ kurzer Zeit zahlenmäßig eklatant zugelegt haben.

Was sagt ihr denn zu der tausendfach überhöhten Bevölkerungsdichte der Katzen?
Denkt Ihr tatsächlich, dass das überhaupt keine Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem hat?


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Obwohl ich schon mal mit einem Ornithologen darüber gesprochen hab, und der gemeint hat, dass man den Krähenvögeln nicht die Schuld geben kann, muss ich sagen, dass ich seit Jahren denselben Verdacht wie Christine hab. Peter, es stimmt schon, dass die Kleinvögel mit den Elstern und Krähen tausende Jahre zurecht kamen, aber ich kann beobachten, dass nicht nur die Katzenpopulation zugenommen hat, sondern vor allem die Krähenvögelpopulation. Und zwar ungemein stärker als die der Katzen. Zumindest bei uns. Und Elstern kannte ich früher nur aus dem Märchenbuch. Doch in den letzten, sagen wir 20, Jahren gibt es im Sommer nahezu genauso viele Krähen wie im Winter und Elstern hört man jeden Tag kreischen und keckern.
Hinzu kommt, dass viele Amseln durch eine Seuche dahin gerafft wurden, doch diese Population scheint sich wieder etwas zu erholen. Vor ein paar Jahren noch gabs kaum mehr Amseln hier. Kohlmeisen gibts seit ich denken kann immer gleich viele. Besonders viele verschiedene Vogelarten hat es in den letzten 40 Jahren hier sowieso nie gegeben. Warum auch immer.
Mein Kater fängt eigentlich auch nur Mäuse und junge Ratten, einen Vogel hat er noch nie getötet, soweit ich weiß. Eine Kohlmeise ist leider mal gegen eines meiner Fenster geflogen 
Aber klar, Entenküken, wenn sie vielleicht im Gras sitzen, oder nah genug am Ufer schwimmen, könnten schon eine Beute für Katzen sein. Und sooo ruhig, dass es von der Katze nicht bemerkt würde, verhält sich ja ein Küken nicht. Denn spätetstens, wenn es die Katze gesehen hat, fängt es an zu fiepen. Und dann sieht auch die Katze das Küken.
Eine ausgewachsene Ente durch eine Katzenklappe zu zerren halte ich schon für eine Meisterleistung.... und ist sicher eine seltene Ausnahme. Wenn ich denke, wie aufgeregt mein Hund war, als die __ Enten da waren und wie sowas von unerreichbar sie aber für meinen Hund waren, auch als sie in der Wiese watschelten (die sind sofort hochgeflattert und davongeflogen), dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Katze eine ausgewachsene, gesunde Ente killt. Vielleicht hat ein anderes Tier sie gekillt und liegen gelassen, als die Katze kam und die Katze hat dann die Leiche nach Hause geschleppt?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hi Dany!
Das mit den Krähen und Elstern stimmt wohl
(Ich hab unlängst 5 von den hübschen Tieren auf 1 m² beobachtet!),
aber wie ist das dann erklärbar, dass im 10. Bezirk so viele Vogerl zu beobachten sind?
1000-mal mehr Krähen UND 1000-mal mehr Katzen kann auch nicht gut für die Population sein, oder?

Die Geschichte mit der erwachsenen Ente war sicher ein Einzelfall
(Verständlich, wenn die Katze DAS stolz präsentiert hat!),
aber für mich nicht soooo unvorstellbar:
Bei mir schlafen die __ Enten sehr oft an Land und lassen einen erstaunlich nahe heran.
Die können sogar richtig lästig werden:
Kürzlich hat mich eine sogar im Liegen am Ärmel gezupft - verfressene Biester!


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, warum ausgerechnet bei uns im Bezirk so wenige Singvögel sind. Hab ich mich schon lange gefragt. Denke aber, im 10. gibts genauso viele Katzen wie bei uns... und auch genauso viele Krähenvögel


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Servus Peter



> Kürzlich hat mich eine sogar im Liegen am Ärmel gezupft - verfressene Biester!


Und natürlich kein Foto gemacht 

*Duckundweg* ...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

@ 
Helmut:
Na hör mal: 
Ich bin erschrocken!
(Na, erwartet man das von einer Ente?)
Da hab ich natürlich keinen Fotoaparat zur Hand gehabt!

@Dany: 
Ich denke, im 10. gibts genauso viele Krähenvögel wie bei uns,
aber definitiv nicht so viele Katzen: 
Drum hab ich ja auch vom Katzenverbot in der Kleingartenanlage (Blumental) berichtet!

Ich bin ja weit davon entfernt, 
den Katzen mit ABSOLUTER Sicherheit den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben zu können
(... oder tragen die nicht Stiefel? Na, egal ...),
doch drängen sich meine Überlegungen schon irgendwie auf, nicht?
(... wenn man nicht SEHR auf _"Neiiiiin, mein Schnurrli TUT sowas nicht!"_ ist. )


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Nein, Peter, es gibt sicherlich Katzen, die erfolgreiche Vogeljäger sind. Aber ich habe jetzt seit über 30 Jahren Katzen. Keine verpäppelten Zuchtkätzchen sondern meistens Straßenkinder, die ich teilweise in mühevoller Kleinarbeit zahm kriegen musste. Keine einzige hätte von ihrer Vogelbeute überleben können. Zwei hätten vielleicht mit den Mäusen überlebt. 

Aber guck Dich mal mit offenen Augen in dem genannten Bezirk um. Auch hier gibt es Stadtteile - und ich meine nicht die Innenstadt - in denen die Vogelpopulation zurück gegangen sein soll und natürlich wird sofort geschrien "die Katzen sind schuld". Fakt ist - manche Singvögel sind Futterspezialisten - viele Hobbygärtner sind Rasen- und Thujaheckenfetischsten. Da finden diese Vögel schlicht und ergreifend nichts zu fressen. Im Zeitalter der Energiekrisen wird jedes Löchlein zugestopft - auf der Strecke bleiben Höhlen- und Halbhöhlenbrüter. Übrig bleiben die anpassungsfähigen: Amseln, die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, den Katzen das Futter klauen (das Imperium schlägt halt zurück ), Elstern und Krähen, gegen die ich das Igelfutter schützen muss. 

Hinzu kommt - und auch das ist bei uns zumindest eine Tatsache - daß die Müllhalde geschlossen wurde - hunderte von Krähen und Möwen müssen sich neue Futtergründe suchen. Und ehrlich - wenn diese riesigen Möwen über dem Garten kreisen, ist das schon ein bisschen Hitchcock-Feeling.

Das in dem von Dir genannten Kleingartengelände "gespritzt wird, was das Zeug hält" möchte ich mal anzweifeln, denn wenn es viele kleine verschiedene Singvögel dort gibt, gibt es auch jede Menge Insekten. Denn fressen müssen sie ja auch irgendetwas. Und was das Katzenverbot angeht - glaubst Du, dass sich da eine Katze drum schert? 

Zwei Dinge will ich gerne zugeben: Wenn die Ente durch die Katzenklappe geschleppt wurde, dann sicherlich von dem dort wohnenden Kater. Das ist normal für Katzen, ihre Beute nachhause zu tragen. Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass er tatsächlich der Jäger war.
Und es gibt sicherlich Gebiete - bei uns allerdings eher im ländlichen Raum -  wo die Katzenpopulation Probleme bereitet - das sind aber garantiert keine verwöhnten Hauskatzen, sondern verwilderte Katzen, die sich dank ignoranter Menschen vermehren wie blöd. Und selbst das ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, denn es gibt genügend andere anpassungsfähige Raubtiere, die sich dank Mensch ungehindert vermehren und ausbreiten. So gibt genauso ein Fuchsproblem und mittlerweile auch ein Marderhundproblem.


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

@Peter: in dieser Blumental-Siedlung sind vielleicht Katzen verboten, aber das gilt ja nicht für den ganzen 10. Bezirk. Ich kenne Gegenden im 10. Bez., wo Katzen erlaubt sind und trotzdem mehr Singvögel sind als bei uns. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass der 10. ein bissl hügeliger ist und am Laaer Wald... wobei, wir haben ja auch die Lobau....wo es übrigens VIEL mehr Vogelarten gibt, als in meiner Siedlung. Ich glaub wirklich nicht, dass die Katzen dran schuld sind. Ist sicher ein Zufall mit der Blumental-Siedlung...

Hab ich euch übrigens erzählt, dass am Samstag wieder meine 4 Entleins da waren? 
Hab das Gefühl, die werden mich noch öfter beehren...


----------



## Sveni (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun sind se auch bei mir gelandet - Entenbesetzung*

Hallo Naturfreunde,

der Titel passt nicht ganz zu meinem Beitrag, aber gelandet sind sie auch

In meinem alten Schuppen hat sich ein Amselpärchen ein kleines zu Hause gebaut und kümmert sich liebevoll, auf meinem Laubsauger, um die Jungen!

Nach erfolgter Fütterung wird abwechselnd in unserem Teich gebadet!
Sehr schön anzuschauen!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------

